# Looking for a puppy in Maryland



## gripit (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I live in Maryland and I'm looking for a female puppy 4-5 lbs. Does anybody know of any from a reputable breeder?

Thanks


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

A good place to start is the AMA website. Here's the link American Maltese Association
I don't know any of these breeders personally, but don't be afraid to look for breeders outside of Maryland, too.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Actually, we have a member on here who is on the AMA list in Maryland. It's CloudCan Maltese. She is highly respected on this site


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

reanut1379 said:


> Actually, we have a member on here who is on the AMA list in Maryland. It's CloudCan Maltese. She is highly respected on this site


:thumbsup: I agree. Carina would be a wonderful person to help you find a breeder in your area.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

If you are willing to drive a little bit, there are actually many options in PA, VA and MD.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I live in Maryland as well and am getting a puppy from Josymir Maltese in Pennsylvania. Contact Carina. I know she was thinking of breeding a litter this summer, but that means the puppies won't be available until the Fall and there are no guarantees you would get a girl. In addition to email, I would call the breeders on the AMA list. Some re more responsive via phone calls. Also, if the breeder shows dogs, then weekends are not always a good time to chat on the phone as they're traveling to shows or preparing for them. 

You may have to expand the geographic search if you're set on a girl (and pay more $$). Good luck! Feel free to PM me if you have Qs, but Carina is a good resource!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I live in Georgia and am getting my first Maltese (girl) this Monday from Florida. I honestly looked at the AMA website breeder list and just started looking at websites, this SM website and started calling. It will take time to find just what you are looking for, but if you don't mind not seeing the pups in person, you can really have an expanded number of choices to choose from. My breeder is Bonnie Palmer and her website is Angel Maltese.


----------



## Chang1995 (Dec 27, 2012)

*How do I contact?*



reanut1379 said:


> Actually, we have a member on here who is on the AMA list in Maryland. It's CloudCan Maltese. She is highly respected on this site



Hello, I'm new in this website so I'm sorry if I'm doing this wrong. 

I also live in Maryland. I'm looking for a male maltese who is between 9-12 weeks old. I've been looking for one but I can't pay more then 180. My saving wont allow me:embarrassed: but um ... Do you know any breeder? I heard about Marji Valentine? Does she still have puppies? How do I contact her?


----------

